# Best of both Worlds.......



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Can a Vizsla be a balanced family pet???

Or

Can they only truly be a high powered hunting companion???


Hand on heart, can you really have the best of both Worlds???

Hobbsy


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hand on heart, I can't imagine why not?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

YES, they can most definitely be both.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

'This is a hard one but if you are determined to have a great dog in the shooting field then its role as a family pet is going to be limited. A dog that is played with, yelled at, ignored or allowed to get away with murder by spouse and offspring cannot be expected to turn itself into a model as soon as it puts paw in cover.'

Hmmm, just a different angle!!!

(Not mine, a quote)


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

That is truly a "Tug of War" question. 
We are currently doing the hunting training, and to be FRANK... I am the WEAK link!! and I realize it... but on the other hand...
I am the only one in the house that walks, and exercises the dogs... so if they don't like the way/or what I do... they can step up.
I cannot watch or partake in some of the serious bird dog training they are doing... I don't always agree with the method. however the trainer is very good, and knows what he is doing. It seems when I DO participate, I am a distraction, and that gets the dog in trouble, and I feel Awful!
I love my boy, and I love to see him play and be happy, and run, and toss his toys ( which are banned now) I love to see him be a puppy and bounce and jump. But I love to see him PERFORM when he is the " Bird Dog" also. I realize he needs to go through this hard training (hard to me) so he can participate in the THRILL of his life...
It is just so hard to watch your baby grow up!!! :'(

Hand on Heart... I don't think Fergy is EVER HAPPIER than when he has a BIRD in his mouth...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

As Bailey now gets closer to six years old he still has a dramatic drive of a high powered hunting dog.

He has learned how to hunt, and is excellent at it. A real proud partner out in the fields. That was important to me. Anyone can have a pet but few can have great hunting dog.

I think of the athlete in school who then goes into the military and does his/her years of service. Later in life then he/she settles into a "normal" life.

That is how I see our hunting dogs. Bailey will always be able to hunt with me. He had to go through the tough training where "soft" is not an option. Now he can finally be a "pet" when he wants to be. He has earned it.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/03/vizsla-fun-field-day-one-month-away.html

P.S. Vizsla Fun Days have been held here in Northern California for over 10 years every April. Hundreds of Vizsla owners from all over the West have brought their young Vizslas to the Fun Field Day to introduce them to birds and to have discussions with folks who have used their Vizslas in the field. You'll meet dozens of veteran Vizsla owners that are happy to share experiences and knowledge.

Happy trails and trials,

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby has "home" mode and "hunting" mode that she switches to as required, great house dog that will rough and tumble, play, be calm, stick like glue and then when she's out in the field she turns into a really good hunting dog. She's still quite a long way off what I'd regard as the finished article yet, but I don't see any problem with her getting there.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think you can have the best of both worlds, but it doesn't happen by accident. It starts with a breeder that breeds for the complete package. Then you need some luck on your side. Along with a family that understands the do's and don'ts of raising a pup that is mean to hunt. 
I don't believe you get the best of both worlds out of every pup, and every family. I do believe it can, and does happen. Why else would these high drive hunting dogs, be laid up in the house after a day in the field.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We have a unique situation in our house. Our dogs are my babies, but my husband's hunting partners. Since I am home all week and he is only home on the weekends, they are mine to play with, but his to work with. As soon as the hunting gear comes out, they are in working mode. They are used to this pattern - so used to it in fact that if he doesn't leave at his normal time on Sunday nights, they tend to get a bit uneasy. The same for Friday nights - if he isn't home at his usual time, they are uneasy and unsettled. If he gets home really late, they will wait up for him. 

So, I do believe that in my world, we have the best of both worlds. However, our dogs still need training - whether it be in the house of the field.  That's what I get for having 3 dogs under 4.


----------

